# ir a/à, ir às/as



## babyray

Oi pessoal, hoje estava estudando quando encontrei uns exemplos que mexeram muito com a minha cabeça:

-_Ele vai a/para São Paulo/São Francisco/Pequim

_-_Ele vai ao/para o Rio de Janeiro/Recife/Porto

_-_Ele vai ao/para o Brasil/México

_-_Ele *vai à*/para a China/Espanha

_-_Ele vai aos/para os Estados Unidos

_-_Ele *vai às*/para as Filipinas

_-_Ele vai a/para Cuba/Portugal/Cingapura

_-_Eu vou ao/para o banco/correio/escritório
_
-_Eu *vou à*/para a praia/escola/casa do Pedro
_
Não entendo por que nas frases "_Ele *vai à*/para a China/Espanha_", "_Ele *vai às*/para as Filip_inas" e "_Eu *vou à*/para a praia/escola/casa do Pedro_" as "à" e "às" tem crase. Sei que a crase é a contração de uma preposição com outra palavra, mas então os outros exemplos estão errados? Estou confundida!

Estou muito agradecida pela ajuda!


----------



## Nonstar

Olá, babyray.
É a contração da preposição "a" com o artigo definido feminino. Para = a + as Filipinas. Ainda está confusa? 
Aliás, que eu saiba é "a Recife".


----------



## Alentugano

gboscolo said:


> Então seria: ele vai à Cuba/ Ele vai à São Paulo



Não concordo, gboscolo. O correto é ele vai a São Paulo, sem crase. Não se fala "Na (na = em+a) São Paulo estava frio.", "A São Paulo é uma cidade enorme." Então, isso significa que para falar dessa cidade não se usa o artigo feminino. "Em São Paulo..."


----------



## gboscolo

Desculpem , me confundi com as regras,
A verdade é que a crase é um tema complexo até mesmo para brasileiros.
Alentugano e Nonstar estão corretos.
Sorry.


----------



## rschieber

babyray, entenda que quando se diz "Ele vai aos Estados Unidos" você quer dizer o mesmo que "Ele vai a os Estados Unidos". Como o Nonstar disse, é caso de contração gramatical. Contrai-se uma preposição em forma de crase (a + a = à) ou elisão (de + a = da, me + os = mos). Portanto, na frase "Ela vai às Américas", há parecença com "Ela vai a as Américas" (este último não é usual).


----------



## J. Bailica

Go to the United States 
Ir aos / para os Estados Unidos

Go to Cuba 
Ir a / para Cuba.



Alguns topónimos ou nomes de países levam artigo outros não. Não há propriamente regras. É melhor ir-se preparando para uma aprendizagem extensiva (isto é, feita aos poucos). Alguns exemplos:


O Brasil
A China
A Alemanha
O Irão
(A) França
(A) Itália
(A) Espanha

Portugal 
Marrocos (penso que no Brasil usam artigo)



Lisboa
Brasília

O Porto
O Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Carfer

Nonstar said:


> Aliás, que eu saiba é "a Recife".



Engraçado, eu sempre julguei que fosse _'o Recife' _(e até juraria que nunca vi _'a Recife'_).


----------



## Istriano

Com nomes de cidades, não há regras:

_Vou para o Rio de Janeiro. (br)
Vou para Rio Claro. (br)
Voltou do Porto. (pt)
Voltou de Porto Alegre. (br)
Irá ao Porto Santo. (pt)
Irá a Porto Salvo. (pt)

Ao Recife_ é a forma local._
A Recife _é a forma neutra.


----------



## Erick404

Eu sempre ouvi e falei Recife, sem artigo. Não sei se o povo da própria cidade fala _a Recife._


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Engraçado, eu sempre julguei que fosse _'o Recife' _(e até juraria que nunca vi _'a Recife'_).


Sim, Carfer, o artigo para o Recife é o *o* mesmo. O que foi dito é que não se diz _vou ao Recife_ e sim _vou *a *Recife_.


----------



## gvergara

babyray said:


> Oi pessoal, hoje estava estudando quando encontrei uns exemplos que mexeram muito com a minha cabeça:
> 
> -_Ele vai a/para São Paulo/São Francisco/Pequim
> 
> _-_Ele vai ao/para o Rio de Janeiro/Recife/Porto
> 
> _-_Ele vai ao/para o Brasil/México
> 
> _-_Ele *vai à*/para a China/Espanha
> 
> _-_Ele vai aos/para os Estados Unidos
> 
> _-_Ele *vai às*/para as Filipinas
> 
> _-_Ele vai a/para Cuba/Portugal/Cingapura
> 
> _-_Eu vou ao/para o banco/correio/escritório
> _
> -_Eu *vou à*/para a praia/escola/casa do Pedro
> _


Gostaria de aproveitar desta nova oportunidade para perguntar a vocês uma coisa que ainda não consigo compreender: tem alguma diferência entre _ir *a*_ um lugar e _ir *para*_ um lugar? Parece-me ter lido alguma vez que a escolha da preposição depende da duração da estada, ou da intenção de ficar ali indefinidamente... Ou talvez é apenas a minha imaginação.  Obrigado


----------



## uchi.m

_Vou pra Sampa_ e _vou a Sampa_ é a mesma coisa.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Sim, Carfer, o artigo para o Recife é o *o* mesmo. O que foi dito é que não se diz _vou ao Recife_ e sim _vou *a *Recife_.


Engraçado. Eu sempre achei que _o recife_, com o artigo, fosse uma série específica de rochedos submersos; ao passo que _Recife_, sem qualquer artigo, seria a capital nordestina. Mas dando uma olhada agora nO Globo, pude ver que _no Recife_, apesar de menos frequente que _em Recife_, também é uma forma bastante usada. Afinal, o que as pessoas dizem em Recife, _no Recife _ou _em Recife_? Ou será que lá também existe essa variação?

De qualquer forma, o fato é que o artigo, quando existe, é sempre masculino. De modo que podemos ter _vou *a* Refice_ ou _vou *ao *Recife_, mas nunca _*vou *à* Recife_ (?).


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Engraçado. Eu sempre achei que _o recife_, com o artigo, fosse uma série específica de rochedos submersos; ao passo que _Recife_, sem qualquer artigo, seria o estado nordestino. Mas dando uma olhada agora nO Globo, pude ver que _no Recife_, apesar de menos frequente que _em Recife_, também é uma forma bastante usada. Afinal, o que as pessoas dizem em Recife, _no Recife _ou _em Recife_? Ou será que lá também existe essa variação?


Lá em Recife, eles mesmos dizem sem artigo, mas no Sul e Sudeste, é comum dizer _no Recife_, com artigo. Espera a Audie aparecer.

Esse uso ou não de artigo para indicar direção é uma compliqueira danada em português.


----------



## Nonstar

Acho que o único caso em que diríamos "à Recife", seria ao dizer: "vou à Recife dos meus sonhos, aquela (*a* cidade) Recife pela qual me apaixonei". O mesmo para Cuba: "vou à Cuba do Buena Vista Social Club, aquela Cuba que me encanta".


----------



## uchi.m

Mas aí você tá escrevendo poesia e comparando a cidade a uma mulher, Nonni. Isso não é coisa normal. Não é todo dia que alguém ama assim uma cidade, quero dizer. 

Não que escrever poesia não seja normal.

Melhor eu parar por aqui.


----------



## Nonstar

uchi.m said:


> Mas aí você tá escrevendo poesia e comparando a cidade a uma mulher, Nonni. Isso não é coisa normal. Não é todo dia que alguém ama assim uma cidade, quero dizer.
> 
> Não que escrever poesia não seja normal.
> 
> Melhor eu parar por aqui.



Eu só quis introduzir um elemento de dificuldade. Espero que a babyray não me xingue, Uchi.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Nonstar said:


> Eu só quis introduzir um elemento de dificuldade. Espero que a babyray não me xingue, Uchi.


Você fez bem. Eu fui leviano ao afirmar que _à Recife_ não seria uma forma possível. De fato, ela aparece em contextos bastante limitados, mas ainda assim existe.


----------



## rschieber

Ariel Knightly said:


> Engraçado. Eu sempre achei que _o recife_, com o artigo, fosse uma série específica de rochedos submersos; ao passo que _Recife_, sem qualquer artigo, seria o estado nordestino.



A cidade* de Recife, capital do Pernambuco, você quis dizer.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

rschieber said:


> A cidade* de Recife, capital do Pernambuco, você quis dizer.


Aff. Obrigado. Minha falta de atenção ainda vai acabar comigo...


----------



## Audie

uchi.m said:


> Lá *em* Recife, eles mesmos dizem sem artigo, mas no Sul e Sudeste, é comum dizer _no Recife_, com artigo. Espera a Audie aparecer.


Então, uchinho, como eu desconfiava, você é uma figura '_rara_'?





Ariel Knightly said:


> Engraçado. Eu sempre achei que _o recife_, com o artigo, fosse uma série específica de rochedos submersos; ao passo que _Recife_, sem qualquer artigo, seria a capital nordestina. Mas dando uma olhada agora nO Globo, pude ver que _no Recife_, apesar de menos frequente que _em Recife_, também é uma forma bastante usada. Afinal, o que as pessoas dizem em Recife, _no Recife _ou _em Recife_? Ou será que lá também existe essa variação?


No Recife se ouve de tudo! O artigo é mais usado por uma questão de tradição (vários escritores locais do século XX consideravam imperdoável um nativo não usar o artigo. Para aprofundar: blog(ue) de professor de português no Recife e texto da Fundaj-Fundação Joaquim Nabuco. E uma visão "de fora" aqui no WRF.). 
Hoje o recifense, principalmente quem aprendeu (?) a ler com a internet, tende a esquecer o artigo. Mas atualmente os principais jornais locais utilizam, sim, o artigo. E a prefeitura também.
Mas acho que essa sua "justificação" para  evitar o artigo é bem comum. É a mesma que eu sinto com relação a outros topônimos com origem em acidentes gfeográficos





rschieber said:


> A cidade* de Recife, capital do Pernambuco, você quis dizer.


Talvez ele também quisesse dizer "d*e*" Pernambuco.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Audierunt said:


> Mas acho que essa sua "justificação" para  evitar o artigo é bem comum. É a mesma que eu sinto com relação a outros topônimos com origem em acidentes gfeográficos


Talvez a questão vá bem além dos acidentes geográficos. No Rio, algumas pessoas moram *em *Vila Isabel, e não *na *Vila Isabel - que já seria a escola de samba. Também há quem more em Piedade, em Padre Miguel, em Marechal Hermes, em Oswaldo Cruz, em Paciência, em Vila Valqueire. É como se a tendência fosse a perda do artigo, o que distinguiria o lugar do nome original. Contudo, parece haver alguns casos em que o artigo resiste, como o Jardim Botânico, o Campinho e a Praça Seca, por exemplo.


----------



## Istriano

Se diz ''Ela mora *na* Conquista'' que é uma redução de ''Ela mora *em *Vitória *da *Conquista''. 
Ela mora *em* Vitória, a capital do estado *do/de *Espírito Santo.
Ele mora *na *Vitória, o bairro mais nobre *de *Salvador.

(coitados dos alunos de português como segunda língua, parece que não tem uma regra mesmo ).
Antigamente se usava: _nas Minas Gerais_, hoje em dia: _em Minas Gerais_.

_Nas Minas Gerais_...só (uns) mineiros ainda falam assim.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Se diz ''Ela mora na Conquista'' porque é uma redução de ''Ela mora em Vitória da Conquista''.


Engraçado você comentar. Eu estava justamento aqui lembrando que as pessoas que moram em Vila Valqueire costumam dizer que moram *no *Valqueire.


----------



## babyray

Muitíssimo obrigada a todos pelo seu interesse em me ajudar! Agora acho que entendo por que a "à" e "às" tem crase. Por exemplo, na frase "_Deixa que eu atendo à porta_" preciso utilizar a crase porque seria "atender a"+ o artigo "a" de "porta". É assim? 
Gostaria de saber se "_Ele vai a os Estados Unidos_" é uma mainera de dizer "aos" ou não. 
Quanto a "Recife", meu livro de gramática diz que Rio de Janeiro, Recife e Porto são as únicas cidades masculinas, (_Ele é do Rio de Janeiro/Recife/Porto ou Ele está no Rio de Janeiro/Recife/Porto_), enquanto Cingapura, Cuba, El Salvador, Honduras Israel, Moçambique e Portugal são os únicos estados sem artigo. Um exemplo poderia ser "_Quando a senhora vai voltar a Salvador?_" sem crase. O que vocês acham?


----------



## babyray

Ariel Knightly said:


> Talvez a questão vá bem além dos acidentes geográficos. No Rio, algumas pessoas moram *em *Vila Isabel, e não *na *Vila Isabel - que já seria a escola de samba. Também há quem more em Piedade, em Padre Miguel, em Marechal Hermes, em Oswaldo Cruz, em Paciência, em Vila Valqueire. É como se a tendência fosse a perda do artigo, o que distinguiria o lugar do nome original. Contudo, parece haver alguns casos em que o artigo resiste, como o Jardim Botânico, o Campinho e a Praça Seca, por exemplo.



Eu acho interessantíssimo todo que você escreveu. As pessoas falam dos bairros do Rio sem artigo mas o correto seria utilizá-lo, não é?


----------



## babyray

J. Bailica said:


> Go to the United States
> Ir aos / para os Estados Unidos
> 
> Go to Cuba
> Ir a / para Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> Alguns topónimos ou nomes de países levam artigo outros não. Não há propriamente regras. É melhor ir-se preparando para uma aprendizagem extensiva (isto é, feita aos poucos). Alguns exemplos:
> 
> 
> O Brasil
> A China
> A Alemanha
> O Irão
> (A) França
> (A) Itália
> (A) Espanha
> 
> Portugal
> Marrocos (penso que no Brasil usam artigo)
> 
> 
> 
> Lisboa
> Brasília
> 
> O Porto
> O Rio de Janeiro




Porque você escreve o artigo "a" para a França, Itália e Espanha entre parênteses? Eu achava o artigo obrigatório com esses estados.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

babyray said:


> Gostaria de saber se "_Ele vai a os Estados Unidos_" é uma mainera de dizer "aos" ou não.


Não. Aqui a contração é obrigatória. Alguns casos de contração obrigatória:

_Esse é o carro *do *João.
Gostei *daquele *restaurante.
Chegarei *nesse *dia. _

Nesses exemplos _de o_, _de aquele_ e _em esse_ não são formas possíveis. Já com artigos indefinidos, a contração é opcional:

_Estava no restaurante dum_ / _de um conhecido meu._

Um caso interessante é o da preposição _para_. Curiosamente aqui não é possivel seguir a forma contraída de _para _com o artigo. Ou contraímos tudo ou não contraímos nada:

Fui para a / pra / pra a casa casa dele.
Dei o presente para o / pro / pra o meu irmão.
Ela olhou para a / pra / pra a gente.


----------



## Istriano

babyray said:


> Eu acho interessantíssimo todo que você escreveu. As pessoas falam dos bairros do Rio sem artigo mas o correto seria utilizá-lo, não é?



Depende do bairro, eu acho...Nunca ouvi:_ em Urca_ (só _na Urca_).

Em Ipanema, em Copacabana; na Barra, na Tijuca, na Lapa, na Urca, no Leblon...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

babyray said:


> Eu acho interessantíssimo todo que você escreveu. As pessoas falam dos bairros do Rio sem artigo mas o correto seria utilizá-lo, não é?


Não. Cada bairro tem - ou não - seu artigo. Dizemos o Leblon, o Flamengo e a Gávea. Mas também dizemos _ Ipanema, _ São Conrado e _ Copacabana.


babyray said:


> Porque você escreve o artigo "a" para a França,  Itália e Espanha entre parênteses? Eu achava o artigo obrigatório com  esses estados.


Posso estar enganado, mas acho que a forma sem o  artigo é característica do português de Portugal. No Brasil geralmente  usamos o artigo.


----------



## babyray

babyray said:


> Muitíssimo obrigada a todos pelo seu interesse em me ajudar! Agora acho que entendo por que a "à" e "às" tem crase. Por exemplo, na frase "_Deixa que eu atendo à porta_" preciso utilizar a crase porque seria "atender a"+ o artigo "a" de "porta". É assim?
> Gostaria de saber se "_Ele vai a os Estados Unidos_" é uma mainera de dizer "aos" ou não.
> Quanto a "Recife", meu livro de gramática diz que Rio de Janeiro, Recife e Porto são as únicas cidades masculinas, (_Ele é do Rio de Janeiro/Recife/Porto ou Ele está no Rio de Janeiro/Recife/Porto_), enquanto Cingapura, Cuba, El Salvador, Honduras Israel, Moçambique e Portugal são os únicos estados sem artigo. Um exemplo poderia ser "_Quando a senhora vai voltar a Salvador?_" sem crase. O que vocês acham?



Gostaria de acrescentar que meu livro é de português brasileiro.


----------



## Istriano

Normalmente se diz_ voltar para_ (e não _voltar a_) com nomes geográficos:

_Quando [que] a senhora (vai) volta(r) para Salvador?
A senhora (vai) volta(r) para Salvador quando?_

_Voltar _é quase sempre definitivo, quem volta, volta de vez...

*Voltar a *aparece normalmente só em frases fixas com substantivos abstratos (_voltar ao assunto_).


----------



## babyray

Istriano said:


> Normalmente se diz_ voltar para_ (e não _voltar a_) com nomes geográficos:
> 
> _Quando [que] a senhora (vai) volta(r) para Salvador?
> A senhora (vai) volta(r) para Salvador quando?_
> 
> _Voltar _é quase sempre definitivo, quem volta, volta de vez...
> 
> *Voltar a *aparece normalmente só em frases fixas com substantivos abstratos (_voltar ao assunto_).



Obrigada, não sabia isso. Escrevi a frase "_Quando a senhora vai voltar a Salvador?_" porque a encontrei no meu CD interativo de português. Enquanto ao verbo "voltar", entendo que com nomes geográficos sonaria mais natural dizer "voltar para", mas seria o mesmo falar "ir para" ou "ir a" o tem alguma diferença aqui também? 

Além disso, o que escrevi aqui _"...na frase "Deixa que eu atendo à porta" preciso utilizar a crase porque seria "atender a"+ o artigo "a" de "porta_"._ É assim_?" está correto? Por favor, poderiam tirar esta minha dúvida?


----------



## Nonstar

babyray said:


> Além disso, o que escrevi aqui _"...na frase "Deixa que eu atendo à porta" preciso utilizar a crase porque seria "atender a"+ o artigo "a" de "porta_"._ É assim_?" está correto? Por favor, poderiam tirar esta minha dúvida?


Baby,
Está correto, mas você pode usar a crase ou não, pois "atender" pode ser transitivo direto e indireto, e intransitivo também. Poderia ter dito tanto "Deixa que eu atendo à porta" quanto "Deixa que eu atendo a porta".


----------



## babyray

Nonstar said:


> Baby,
> Está correto, mas você pode usar a crase ou não, pois "atender" pode ser transitivo direto e indireto, e intransitivo também. Poderia ter dito tanto "Deixa que eu atendo à porta" quanto "Deixa que eu atendo a porta".



Entendo, mas então não existe uma regra fixa para a utilização da crase?


----------



## Nonstar

babyray said:


> Entendo, mas então não existe uma regra fixa para a utilização da crase?


Bom, se existe uma regra, essa regra tem exceções.  
Acredito que você já saiba como utilizar a crase, sim? Será necessário saber se o verbo, como "atender", é transitivo direto ou indireto, ou se ambos.


----------



## babyray

Sim, eu sei como utilizar a crase mas em frases como "_Ele vai à China_", "_Ele vai às Filipinas_", "_Eu vou à praia_" é obrigatório utilizá-la, não é? Por favor, você poderia me explicar o que significa que o verbo "atender" pode ser transitivo direto e indireto? Aliás, você poderia me escrever uns exemplos onde poderia utilizar ou não a crase?


----------



## Nonstar

babyray said:


> Sim, eu sei como utilizar a crase mas em frases como "_Ele vai à China_", "_Ele vai às Filipinas_", "_Eu vou à praia_" é obrigatório utilizá-la, não é? Por favor, você poderia me explicar o que significa que o verbo "atender" pode ser transitivo direto e indireto? Aliás, você poderia me escrever uns exemplos onde poderia utilizar ou não a crase?



Sim, é obrigatório que você utilize a crase naqueles casos, pelos motivos já discutidos. 
Você pode usar a preposição "a" com o verbo "atender", ou não. Quando usamos uma preposição, o verbo é indireto, se não houver preposição, ele é direto.
No caso de "atender", portanto, ele é ambos.
Ex: Eu atendo a /art./ porta.
     Eu atendo a /prep./ + a /art./ porta. 
Podemos escrever dos dois modos.
Agora, compare com o verbo "ir", por exemplo. No caso de "ir", é necessário usar a preposição, portanto é um verbo transitivo indireto. Para ele usaremos a crase caso tenhamos artigo definido feminino. 
Ex: Eu vou à China.


----------



## babyray

Perfeito! Obrigada mesmo, agora entendo tudo!


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> _Vou pra Sampa_ e _vou a Sampa_ é a mesma coisa.



E, vou _para a_ Sampa pode dizer-se ?


----------



## Nonstar

babyray said:


> Perfeito! Obrigada mesmo, agora entendo tudo!



_Às_ ordens, baby!


----------



## Nonstar

SãoEnrique said:


> E, vou _para a_ Sampa pode dizer-se ?


Olá, SãoEnrique.
Não dizemos "para a Sampa", mas "para Sampa", ou "pra Sampa", ou "a (é preposição, não artigo) Sampa". 
Não usamos o artigo definido "a" quando falamos de "Sampa". Esta claro?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Nonstar said:


> Olá, SãoEnrique.
> Não dizemos "para a Sampa", mas "para Sampa", ou "pra Sampa", ou "a (é preposição, não artigo) Sampa".
> Não usamos o artigo definido "a" quando falamos de "Sampa". Esta claro?



Bom, entendi tudo obrigado Nonstar


----------



## Carfer

babyray said:


> Escrevi a frase "_Quando a senhora vai voltar a Salvador?_" porque a encontrei no meu CD interativo de português.



No português europeu é comum. O uso de '_para_' implica um regresso para uma estadia prolongada ou definitiva, enquanto '_a_' não tem essa implicação, pode ser só de passagem.


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> Normalmente se diz_ voltar para_ (e não _voltar a_) com nomes geográficos:
> 
> _Quando [que] a senhora (vai) volta(r) para Salvador?
> A senhora (vai) volta(r) para Salvador quando?_
> 
> _Voltar _é quase sempre definitivo, quem volta, volta de vez...
> 
> *Voltar a *aparece normalmente só em frases fixas com substantivos abstratos (_voltar ao assunto_).





Carfer said:


> No português europeu é comum. O uso de '_para_' implica um regresso para uma estadia prolongada ou definitiva, enquanto '_a_' não tem essa implicação, pode ser só de passagem.


Se eu tomar "Normalmente se diz..." literalmente, concordo. Não é comum se ouvir no Recife, por exemplo, um residente dizer para um visitante que está de partida '_Quando você volta ao Recife_?'. É mais provável: '_Quando você vem de novo (pro Recife)_?'. Mas, se o visitante é do Rio, ouvirá isso: 
Se o residente do Recife disser '_Quando você volta pro Rio?', _estará querendo saber quando o visitante retornará ao Rio. Agora, é muito possível na escrita se ver, por exemplo: '_Voltei a São Paulo umas três vezes depois de formada', _com o sentido de 'visitar ou rever a cidade.


----------



## babyray

Carfer said:


> No português europeu é comum. O uso de '_para_' implica um regresso para uma estadia prolongada ou definitiva, enquanto '_a_' não tem essa implicação, pode ser só de passagem.



Obrigada pela resposta, mas na verdade ou CD é de português brasileiro.


----------



## babyray

Audierunt said:


> Se eu tomar "Normalmente se diz..." literalmente, concordo. Não é comum se ouvir no Recife, por exemplo, uma pessoa que está nesta cidade dizer '_Quando você volta ao Recife_?'. É mais provável: '_Quando você vem de novo (pro Recife)_?'. Mas, se o visitante é do Rio, ouvirá isso: '_Quando você volta pro Rio?'.
> _Agora, é muito possível na escrita se ver, por exemplo: '_Voltei a São Paulo umas três vezes depois de formada', _com o sentido de 'visitar ou rever a cidade.



O que você quer dizer aqui "Não é comum se ouvir no Recife, por exemplo, uma pessoa que está nesta cidade dizer '_Quando você volta ao Recife_?'. É mais provável: '_Quando você vem de novo (pro Recife)_?'. Mas, se o visitante é do Rio, ouvirá isso: '_Quando você volta pro Rio?'.
_"


----------



## Audie

babyray said:


> O que você quer dizer aqui "Não é comum se ouvir no Recife, por exemplo, uma pessoa que está nesta cidade dizer '_Quando você volta ao Recife_?'. É mais provável: '_Quando você vem de novo (pro Recife)_?'. Mas, se o visitante é do Rio, ouvirá isso: '_Quando você volta pro Rio?'.
> _"


Desculpe, babyray. Ficou realmente confuso. Mas, resumindo, concordei com Carfer e discordei um pouco de Istriano. 
Istriano afirma que "normalmente se diz" e que '_voltar_' é sempre definitivo. Eu concordei com a primeira afirmação se considerasse o "diz" da frase dele literal, ou seja, se ele estivesse se referindo à língua falada. Mas discordo que '_voltar_' seja sempre definitivo. E então  concordo integralmente com Carfer: 





Carfer said:


> O uso de '_para_' implica um regresso para uma estadia prolongada ou definitiva, enquanto '_a_' não tem essa implicação, pode ser só de passagem.



Porque é comum, no Brasil, se escrever 'voltar a' com o sentido de retorno. Exemplo: '_A presidente voltou várias vezes a Minas depois de eleita_'. 

Os exemplos com Recife foram somente para ilustrar. No Recife é mais comum se dizer a um visitante que está de partida: '_Quando você vem de novo?_' ou  '_Quando você volta?_'. Se o visitante não estiver de partida, a mesma frase '_Quando você volta_?' pode ser entendida como uma pergunta sobre quando ele voltará para a cidade onde mora. Se se quiser ser mais claro, a dúvida sobre a data em que o visitante voltará para casa será: '_Quando você volta para a Paraíba?_' (se ele morar na Paraíba).


----------



## babyray

Não se preocupe. Acho que agora está mais claro. Por favor, você poderia explicar-me o que significa "definitivo" neste contexto? Como "para a" pode signicar só de passagem, a frase "_Quando a senhora vai voltar a Salvador?_" está mais certa do que "_Quando a senhora vai voltar para Salvador?_" ja que esta última implicaria uma estadia prolongada ou definitiva. É assim? Obridaga!!


----------



## reka39

Hello! Do you say : 'ir a casa de banho' or 'ir à casa de banho'. I know that you don't use the article in front of 'casa' - but what about 'casa de banho'?
Thanks!!


----------



## Vanda

Ir à casa de banho.


----------



## Audie

Uma demora e tanto para responder!





babyray said:


> Não se preocupe. Acho que agora está mais claro. Por favor, você poderia explicar-me o que significa "definitivo" neste contexto? Como "para a" pode signicar só de passagem, a frase "_Quando a senhora vai voltar a Salvador?_" está mais certa do que "_Quando a senhora vai voltar para Salvador?_" ja que esta última implicaria uma estadia prolongada ou definitiva. É assim? Obridaga!!


'_Para_' (ou mais especificamente '_pra_', já que vou me referir à língia falada) até pode ser usado com '_voltar_' para se referir a uma volta temporária. Mas, geralmente, é linguagem informal e falada. Na escrita formal é preferível usar o que é tido como correto. Portanto, se a senhora da sua frase é uma turista visitando Salvador, "_Quando a senhora vai voltar a Salvador?_" é, salvo engano, a forma aceita pela maioria das pessoas cultas como a correta. "_Quando a senhora vai voltar para Salvador?_" será usado por essas mesmas pessoas se a senhora da frase for uma moradora de Salvador e estiver de visita em outra cidade. Este último caso é o que se considera "definitivo" aqui, ou seja, voltar ao seu lugar, ou melhor, voltar para o seu lugar de origem, para aí ficar, por oposição a '_visitar_'. Resumindo, enquanto não tem intimidade maior com a língua do dia-a-dia, melhor ficar com o '_voltar a_' para visitas e o '_voltar para_' para retorno ao lugar de origem, com disposição de aí permanecer.


reka39 said:


> Hello! Do you say : 'ir a casa de banho' or 'ir à  casa de banho'. I know that you don't use the article in front of  'casa' - but what about 'casa de banho'?
> Thanks!!


We do use the article if '_casa_' is specified: '_Não vejo a hora de ir à casa de Vanda para comer pão de queijo_'.


----------



## Brass

Boa tarde,

Um dia,  me ensinaram um truque para ver se é "vou a" ou "vou à" (acho que foi o Goodview):
"Se voltar da, crase há;
Se voltar de, crase, pra quê?".

Realmente, na volta é mais fácil.
Se "volto da China", então, "vou à China".  
Se "volto de São Paulo", então, "vou a São Paulo"
Se "volto da São Paulo dos meus sonhos", então, "vou à São Paulo dos meus sonhos"
Se "volto da Venezuela", então, "vou à Venezuela"
Se "volto da praia", então, "vou à praia"
Se "volto de Cuba", então, "vou a Cuba"
Se "volto das Filipinas", então, "vou às Filipinas"

Ah, sim, ainda ficou faltando o "se volto do", então, "vou ao", como no caso do Rio de Janeiro:
Se "volto do Rio de Janeiro", então "vou ao Rio de Janeiro"

Não sei o que acham, mas, para mim, usar o artigo correto é bem mais fácil "na volta", do que "na ida".


----------



## Carfer

Brass said:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Um dia,  me ensinaram um truque para ver se é "vou a" ou "vou à" (acho que foi o Goodview):
> "Se voltar da, crase há;
> Se voltar de, crase, pra quê?".
> 
> Realmente, na volta é mais fácil.
> Se "volto da China", então, "vou à China".
> Se "volto de São Paulo", então, "vou a São Paulo"
> Se "volto da São Paulo dos meus sonhos", então, "vou à São Paulo dos meus sonhos"
> Se "volto da Venezuela", então, "vou à Venezuela"
> Se "voltoda praia", então, "vou à praia"
> Se "volto de Cuba", então, "vou a Cuba"
> Se "volto das Filipinas", então, "vou às Filipinas"
> 
> Ah, sim, ainda ficou faltando o "se volto do", então, "vou ao", como no caso do Rio de Janeiro:
> Se "volto do Rio de Janeiro", então "vou ao Rio de Janeiro"
> 
> Não sei o que acham, mas, para mim, usar o artigo correto é bem mais fácil "na volta", do que "na ida".



Difícil porquê? Se você usa artigo com o nome do país ou cidade (feminino), cabe crase. Se não, não.


----------



## Istriano

O mais fácil seria: _se vou na praia, vou à praia_. _Se vou lá em casa, vou lá a casa_. _Se chego já em casa, chego já a casa._
NA => crase, EM => sem crase

*Se chego NA, crase HÁ. Se chego EM, crase NEM *_[pensar]._
(''volto [dji]'' não rima com ''crase pra quê [ke]'' em meu dialeto).


----------

